# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Blacklight UV lampa un HV

## tvdx

viens draugs uzprasiija, a taa i pareizi nemaaceeju atbildeet:kas ntiks ja 220V Blacklight lampu pabaros ar HV.... pietam kaads shiim aptuvenai gaazes bliivums tur iekshaa

----------


## Vinchi

Kāda tev tā lampa īsti ir kā ekonomiskā vai kā parastā dienasgaismas lampa garā?
Ar kādu augstspriegumu ir doma barot cik kV? Un kas par barokli Flayback? AC vai DC?

----------


## juris90

> viens draugs uzprasiija, a taa i pareizi nemaaceeju atbildeet:kas ntiks ja 220V Blacklight lampu pabaros ar HV.... pietam kaads shiim aptuvenai gaazes bliivums tur iekshaa


 ja vinja ir līdzīga dienasgaismas lampai tad  var barot ari ar HV esmu jau ta darijis viena gala pluss, otra minuss.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja barosi ar DC augstspriegumu viens gals var sanākt nedaudz tumšs, kādi daži cm  ::

----------


## tvdx

ideja ir shaadai lampai:http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/LAMP08TBL/blacklight-tube-8w
barojas no RF HV mainjsprieguma

----------


## ezis666

Labāk lietot normālā režīmā, kvēlinot pirms starta diegus, tas panākams ieslēdzot kondensatoru starp lampas galiem.Kamēr lampa neiet, tikmēr sanāk abi diegi virknē caur C pie HVHF, uzsilst, lampa startējas un caur viņu šuntējas C un diegi nodziest.C ir jāpiemeklē, orientējoša vērtība 8W lampai pie 100kHz ir 33-47n.
Tad lampa iet ilgāk, darbinot ar aukstiem diegiem, pēc kāda laika nebūs ne diegu, ne arī viņu turētāju. Ar DC tas būs 2x ātrāk un vienā galā.
Ja grib aukstu startu lietot tad jāizvēlas CCFL.

----------


## tvdx

taada kaa shii? http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/FLBL/cold-cath ... blacklight
nupat uzzinaaju ka tanii lampaa tiks svilinaata HV RF desiņa ar audio modulaaciju...

----------


## ezis666

Jā šitā derēs, tik strāva jālimitē, citādi stikls pie elektrodiem izkūst, un tam nav liela jauda vajadzīga.

----------


## tvdx

cik A tad ir max? un cik  taadai iisti ir biezs tas stikls...
ir arii jautaajums kaapeec vecaas PSRS dienasgaismas tik shausmiigi duuc(ciknoprotu tiesi to  arii veelas panaakt)

----------


## AndrisZ

Drosele tur dūc.
Neprecīzi bleķi un šķībi salikta.  ::

----------


## juris90

> Drosele tur dūc.
> Neprecīzi bleķi un šķībi salikta.


 lampa jau nu tiešām nedūc. drosele tur tapat kā transformators elektrību inducē.

----------

